# My Tennessee Walker



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, dirtybird.

If I wanted to nit-pick, I could talk about some teeny things, but I won't. How nice to see a lovely boy, with very few problems, in beautiful condition and obviously well loved. His conformation is a whole lot better than many TWHs we see out there, and offered at stud. What do you do with him?

Lizzie


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

THIS is what I think of when someone says Tennessee Walking Horse. 

NICE shoulder, LOW hocks that are large and roomy, LOW knees, STRONG topline, EXCELLENT neck set. 

May be a bit tied in at the knee. Needs his feet trimmed properly.
He gait as nice as he looks? 

With the exception of the tied in knee, this is what a TWH should look like... a horse with substance with the added running walk feature. 

NICE HORSE!!!


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I see a lot of gaited horses being some what rough through the croup and hips, conformation flaws or the way they are ridden? Your horse isn't this way.


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

Does he ride as smooth as he looks?!


----------



## dirtybird (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks ya'll! He has an extremely smooth gait and an amazing canter. He is mainly a trail horse and I do pretty much everything I can with him. lol I've never shown him.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice Walker...


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I am going to add this. _*RARELY* _will I say this.. but 

TOO BAD THIS HORSE WAS GELDED. 

You may never hear me say that again. Ever.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I SO agree, Elana. That's why I said, "His conformation is a whole lot better than many TWHs we see out there, and offered at stud."

Even though I had Saddlebreds, for many years I attended TWH shows, here in California. I seldom saw horses as nicely made as our OP's boy. And I really looked, because at one time, I was seriously considering buying one. 

Maybe the OP could share his pedigree with us. It would be interesting to know.

Lizzie


----------



## nickers103 (Aug 10, 2010)

Now that's one handsome Tennessee Walker!


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

Elana said:


> I am going to add this. _*RARELY* _will I say this.. but
> 
> TOO BAD THIS HORSE WAS GELDED.
> 
> You may never hear me say that again. Ever.



I was JUST about to say that. Shame for being a responsible horse owner though lol!!


----------



## dirtybird (Jun 5, 2013)

op? Are you referring to me? lol Mr.Jones has Merry Goboy, Ebony Masterpiece, Tripple Threat, Midnight Sun and Handshakers Delight blood lines lol


----------



## dirtybird (Jun 5, 2013)

Op? Is that me? lol Mr.Jones has Merry Goboy, Tripple Threat, Ebony Masterpiece, handshakers Delight and Midnight Sun bloodlines


----------



## twhsshbealuvr (Jun 13, 2013)

I also like his conformation and look at that great understride without much shoe on if I had to get nit picky I would to see a little more height and/or lankiness to him and with that a slightly longer neck I would also like to see a little longer leg he just looks a little quarter horsey to me but a very nice horse I also agree that he toes out in the rear however that could be a trimming issue I would like to see him with a proper trimming and see if he still toes out my suspicion is that he may not at all on his right rear and much less on the left rear
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

